# Jak tworzy się przymiotniki nazw miast?



## Roy776

Cześć wszystkim,

Myślę, że tytuł mówi wszystko. Znam tylko dwa takie przymiotniki. Te są: Poznań -> poznański i Warszawa -> warszawski.
Jest to zasada tworzenia? Po prostu dodawać -ski do nazw (wrocławski, berliński, londynski)?

Z góry dziękuję!


----------



## LilianaB

Katowice, would be katowicki, Łódź, łódzki, Kielce kielecki, Zakopane - zakopianski, Gliwice, gliwicki. Most of them have ski, Roy, but not all of them. I don't really know the rule. Wilno -- wilenski, Ryga, ryski, Budapeszt -- budapesztanski, I am just trying to post the ones that are not regular -- that involve some change, not just adding ski. Moskwa -- moskiewski. Oslo, I don't think you can form an adjective from Oslo -- I have never heard it at least. You would have to use a participle like w, or you would just use the noun in in the adjectival function. Muzycy Oslo (Genitive) and not Oslanscy. Madrycki, from Madryt.


----------



## Roy776

Some of them still seem to have a logic behind them. Maybe it's just the avoiding of too long consonant clusters, or consonant clusters not common in Polish?
That could at least be the case in Budapeszt (Budapeszcki).
But Oslo would still need such a form, wouldn't it? It seems pretty strange to me to always have to say "Osoba/Ludzie z Oslo".

Edit:
Searching for "Oslanskie" via google.pl, I actually got some hits. It seems like it's actually in use.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I don't think _Oslo_ has an adjectival form because it would sound similar to _donkey_ - _osioł_. _Oślański_. That might be the reason, but I am not really sure why. It is the phonetics most likely. The best solution would be if you wrote down all more important cities and fond the adjectives for them, we could help, if you have any questions, and just learn them by heart. I am pretty sure there is no rule that will make it easier for you than just creating a list. Polish has more exceptions than rules, in fact, I think, so this is why it is easier to learn it the natural way -- by heart. Then you can analyze the rules, and maybe some things will become easier then.


----------



## Roy776

Yeah, Polish really has more exceptions than rules, but that's part of its great charm  I actually wanted to know if there are any rules so that I could (if ever needed) also form adjectives of fantasy city names (for example the name of a fictional city in a book). Well, maybe other native speakers might know a little more.


----------



## dreamlike

There's no rule governing that, for what I know, but the vast majority of adjectives are formed by adding -ski, as you already noticed. Sometimes you have to alter more than that. Lublin --> Lubelski 

I don't think I have ever heard anyone use "Oslański", Roy. You may find this article interesting


----------



## LilianaB

I would not recommend using _Oslanski_, regardless of anything. Language is first of all a convention, and this form has not been used for some reasons, almost never used, unless by some people who create their own language. _Oslanska Ceremonia_ Wreczenia Nagrody Nobla? Would anyone take it seriously?


----------



## dreamlike

I entirely agree. It doesn't sound familiar, so it's best to avoid it altogether, and go with "Mieszkańcy Oslo" instead, or "Odbywająca się w Oslo ceremonia wręczenia...".


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree. Absolutely.


----------



## Roy776

So it would be the best, if I learned the ones I need by heart and rather stick to phrases if I ever have to use others. Thanks, you two, and sorry for the late reply


----------



## kknd

szczerze: większość polaków (ze mną na czele) ma problemy z tworzeniem przymiotników, czy nazw mieszkańców od (mniej znanych) nazw miast… ogólnie temat jest umiarkowanie złożony, choć obcokrajowcowi może być nieco łatwiej ze względu na dość analityczny charakter tych form.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Kknd. What do you mean? How is that possible. You probably hear if the adjective sounds naturally or not, or are there so many strange words being used in Poland these days that the phonetic harmony of the language cannot direct anyone any more? Could you provide some, examples, please. I am really curious to see words the form of which would be hard to deduce.


----------



## kknd

LilianaB said:


> Hi, Kknd. What do you mean? How is that possible. You probably hear if the adjective sounds naturally or not, or are there so many strange words being used in Poland these days that the phonetic harmony of the language cannot direct anyone any more? Could you provide some, examples, please. I am really curious to see words the form of which would be hard to deduce.


pozwolę sobie na odpowiedź po polsku.

 pierwsza seria: jak nazywa się mieszkańców miejscowości nisko i jak brzmi forma przymiotnikowa tej nazwy? jak brzmi przymiotnik od nazwy miejscowości końskie i jak nazywa się jego mieszkańców? co z miejscowościami: skarżysko-kamienna, skarżysko kościelne, skarżysko książęce? podobnie: zebrzydowice i szczytno?
 druga seria: jakich miejscowości mieszkańcami są kleparzanin, chochołowianin, zalipianka? „warszawiak”, czy „warszawianin”? który z wyrazów „poznanianin” oraz „poznańczyk” jest błędny?
 wydaje mi się, że te problemy powinny wystarczyć za odpowiedź.  odpowiedzi: I. „niżanie” oraz „niżański” / „konecki” oraz „mieszkaniec/mieszkanka końskich”; uzus: konecczanin/konecczanka / „mieszkaniec skarżyska ~” lub „skarżyszczanin/skarżyszczanka” (nie wszędzie) oraz „skarżyski” / „zebrzydowicki” lub „zebrzydowski” oraz „szczycieński” bądź „szczytnowski”. II. „kleparz”, „chochołów”, „zalipie” / obie formy są poprawne / żadna nie jest błędna.
pozdrawiam!


----------



## Roy776

kknd said:


> pozwolę sobie na odpowiedź po polsku.
> 
> pierwsza seria: jak nazywa się mieszkańców miejscowości nisko i jak brzmi forma przymiotnikowa tej nazwy? jak brzmi przymiotnik od nazwy miejscowości końskie i jak nazywa się jego mieszkańców? co z miejscowościami: skarżysko-kamienna, skarżysko kościelne, skarżysko książęce? podobnie: zebrzydowice i szczytno?
> druga seria: jakich miejscowości mieszkańcami są kleparzanin, chochołowianin, zalipianka? „warszawiak”, czy „warszawianin”? który z wyrazów „poznanianin” oraz „poznańczyk” jest błędny?
> wydaje mi się, że te problemy powinny wystarczyć za odpowiedź.  odpowiedzi: I. „niżanie” oraz „niżański” / „konecki” oraz „mieszkaniec/mieszkanka końskich”; uzus: konecczanin/konecczanka / „mieszkaniec skarżyska ~” lub „skarżyszczanin/skarżyszczanka” (nie wszędzie) oraz „skarżyski” / „zebrzydowicki” lub „zebrzydowski” oraz „szczycieński” bądź „szczytnowski”. II. „kleparz”, „chochołów”, „zalipie” / obie formy są poprawne / żadna nie jest błędna.
> pozdrawiam!



Zawsze od nowa jestem zdziwiony, jakie trudności powoduje język polski nawet dla rodowitych użytkowników języka. Pozwól proszę pytanie, jak byś Ty to zrobił, jeśli masz nazwę miasta i nie znasz przymiotnika? Liliana powiedziała, że jest najlepsze użyć nazwy miasta w dopełniaczu. Zgadzasz się z tym?

Z problemów, które wspomniałeś znam tylko przymiotnik Poznania. Jeśli to poprawnie pamiętam, mieszkańcy Poznania wydają się woleć "Poznańczyk".


----------



## LilianaB

Hi Roy. I did not say anything about Genitive, although this might be right. Mieszkaniec Katowic, Krakowa, Kolobrzega. 
The examples Kknd provided are very complex town names from most of which the adjectival form (it won't be an adjective any more - just adjectival function) should be formed exactly the same way as from Olso. Warszawiak? I don't know what he had in mind. It is a standard name for Warsaw dweller. The other words may cause more difficulty because they are created from names of towns or villages quite unknown, at least to me.


----------



## dreamlike

Kknd's post made me realise how complex this issue is. I always referred to the residents of Poznań as *Poznaniak* (singular), *Poznaniacy* (plural). I can tell there are at least two viable alternatives, *Poznanianin* and *Poznańczyk*, although I've never ever heard them used. I guess I'll stick to the old good Poznaniak...

The same is the case with *Warszawiak* - that's what I tend to use and hear every time residents of Warsaw are mentioned. *Warszawianin* appears to exist in dictionaries only, at least in my experience.

As for the rest of towns and villages mentioned by Kknd, I'd have a hard time coming up with the names for their residents, I don't even know where some of them are located on the map... that would be a pretty tall order for a native speaker of Polish, let alone for a foreigner... I'm with Liliana on this.


----------



## Roy776

LilianaB said:


> Hi Roy. I did not say anything about Genitive, although this might be right. Mieszkaniec Katowic, Krakowa, Kolobrzega.
> The examples Kknd provided are very complex town names from most of which the adjectival form (it won't be an adjective any more - just adjectival function) should be formed exactly the same way as from Olso. Warszawiak? I don't know what he had in mind. It is a standard name for Warsaw dweller. The other words may cause more difficulty because they are created from names of towns or villages quite unknown, at least to me.



You didn't actually say it that way but you were using it yourself here: *"Muzycy Oslo" *


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, thank you. I forgot which case Dopelniacz was. It just reminded me.


----------



## dreamlike

It just occured to me, I think we can draw a distinction between *Warszawiak* and *Warszawianin* - the former being used for the average resident of Warsaw, the ordinary man in the street, and the latter well... for someone who gained renown, won recognition.

There's a famous line about Fryderyk Chopin I just recalled. _Sercem polak, rodem *Warszawianin*, a talentem świata obywatel... _


----------



## LilianaB

Warszawiak and Poznaniak have slightly derogatory undertones. Don't you think, although I know these are the most commonly used nouns.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, they do - I wanted to make the same point but gave up the idea for some reason. It's the same with* Lubelak. *What's your take on the distinction made in my previous post?


----------



## kknd

dreamlike said:


> Kknd's post made me realise how complex this issue is. I always referred to the residents of Poznań as *Poznaniak* (singular), *Poznaniacy* (plural). I can tell there are at least two viable alternatives, *Poznanianin* and *Poznańczyk*, although I've never ever heard them used. I guess I'll stick to the old good Poznaniak...
> 
> The same is the case with *Warszawiak* - that's what I tend to use and hear every time residents of Warsaw are mentioned. *Warszawianin* appears to exist in dictionaries only, at least in my experience.
> 
> As for the rest of towns and villages mentioned by Kknd, I'd have a hard time coming up with the names for their residents, I don't even know where some of them are located on the map... that would be a pretty tall order for a native speaker of Polish, let alone for a foreigner... I'm with Liliana on this.


jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany odpowiedziami, polecam zaznaczyć (jak do kopiowania tekstu) mój wpis z problemami – być może kilka wątpliwości zostanie w ten sposób rozwianych.


----------



## LilianaB

Dreamlike, I did not ignore you, I just don't have any firm opinion on those forms. I think Warszawianin sounds great just for Chopin, perhaps only for him because it has always been related to this greatest patriot of Poland.


----------



## Roy776

dreamlike said:


> Kknd's post made me realise how complex this issue is. I always referred to the residents of Poznań as *Poznaniak* (singular), *Poznaniacy* (plural). I can tell there are at least two viable alternatives, *Poznanianin* and *Poznańczyk*, although I've never ever heard them used. I guess I'll stick to the old good Poznaniak...



Dopiero znalazłem ten tekst na stronie internetowej. Nie jestem pewny jak wiarygodne są te definicje. Co Ty na to, dreamlike?



> Niewiele osób zdaje sobie sprawę z rozróżnienia między poznaniakiem a  Poznańczykiem. Ten pierwszy to po prostu mieszkaniec Poznania, jak  krakowianin, torunianin czy warszawiak. Kim jest enigmatyczny  Poznańczyk? Januszkiewicz i Pleskaczyński opisują go jako kogoś, kto  połączony jest z Poznaniem nie jako miejscem zamieszkania, a z miejscem  związanym z pewnymi wartościami, z którymi identyfikowane jest samo  miasto. Taka osoba musi kochać Poznań bezwzględnie, ale potrafić również  dostrzec jego wady i niedoskonałości. Może dążyć do ich naprawienia i  zapobiegania im w przyszłości nie ze względu na własne korzyści, ale na  dobro miasta. Poznaniakiem można się stać poprzez urodzenie lub wybór  miejsca zamieszkania. Poznańczykiem staje się człowiek z wyboru. Jest to  zaszczyt, a nie podrzędna informacja zawarta w dowodzie osobistym. Aby  stać się nim, trzeba na to zasłużyć i udowodnić całym swoim życiem. Tak  nazywano np. setki ciał ludzi, którzy polegli w bitwie pod Podczapami. W  Poznaniu mieszkało i urodziło się wielu wybitnych ludzi, jak Ostrowska,  Bajon, Kaczmarek, ale nie można powiedzieć, by swoim życiem szczególnie  przysłużyli się miastu. Do Poznańczyków zalicza się postacie takiego  formatu jak Przemysł I, Edward Raczyński, Cyryl Ratajski. Warto dodać,  że Poznańczykami zostawali nie tylko Polacy, ale również zamieszkujący  miasto Niemcy i Żydzi, ponieważ kwitły tu różne kultury potrafiące ze  sobą koegzystować. Warto byłoby rozpropagować zapoznać poznaniaków z  Poznańczykami, którzy tak wiele zrobili dla dobra miasta.



Źródło: http://www.muzykacountry.pl/poznaniak-a-poznanczyk.html


----------



## dreamlike

Pierwsze słyszę, Roy, ale brzmi rozsądnie  Nie znałem tego rozróżnienia wcześniej.


----------



## LilianaB

I don't know, Roy, I have never been to Poznan, so perhaps I should not be talking, but I doubt any man would say _Jestem_ _Poznanczykiem_, unless just to make everybody laugh. Many people just say: jestem z Poznania, jestem z Katowic, instead of jestem Katowiczaninem - this sounds sort of weird, but not too bad.


----------



## dreamlike

I'd never say jestem Lublinianinem or Lubelakiem, for that matter, that would sould pretty odd, and some people could be so inconsiderate as to laugh at my saying so


----------



## LilianaB

With Lublinianinem, you could really twist your tongue.


----------



## dreamlike

On the article linked by Roy:

Having given it some thought, "Poznańczyk" or "Warszawianin" are the names one would never use in relation to oneself, but which can be used in reference to some famous, prominent people living in those cities. 

So, the ordinary man in the street would be *Poznaniak* or *Warszawiak*, but someone who featured prominently in the history of those cities would be *Poznańczyk* or *Warszawianin*. That's what I suggested in one of my previous posts. There are very few people who are familiar with this distinction, though. In most cases you are better off using Poznaniak and Warszawiak


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, I think Poznańczyk is slightly grotesque. For a distinguished person I would use Poznanianin.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, it sounds a bit hilarious, but then again _Poznanianin_ is far more difficult to pronounce.


----------



## Roy776

Yet, it still exists and must be in use at least somewhere. But I wonder now, is Poznań the only city in Poland with such a third adjectival form? Warszawiak - Warszawianin, Lublinianin or Lubelak, but Warszawczyk or Lubelczyk? Is that even possible? If not, I wonder even more where the term Poznańczyk might actually stem from. It could be dialectal, but I don't know.


----------



## LilianaB

With all my seriousness I would not recommend you call anyone Poznanczyk. I don't know where they found this word. Poznanianin sounds nice -- I don't know if it is used. I don't want to scare you, Roy, but my impression is that many, if not most, cities, towns, villages and settlements may have a few forms how to express that they are dwellers of that place. It would be a different name for a man and for a women, and for a child as well. You also have to take into consideration if it is a boy or a girl, when talking about children.    

Mala Poznanianeczka. A little girl from Poznan -- perhaps?


----------



## Roy776

I wouldn't, because the other words sound better for me, too, and also more regular. But curiosity doesn't hurt. I still wonder where the word Poznańczyk stems from and wether other cities also have such forms. I don't learn Polish to learn what is necessary but to learn it the best I can, and even if Poznańczyk is not well received, it's still nice to know about it and maybe also have some background knowledge on it.

Anyway, I searched the three forms on Google.pl and the results are as follows:
Poznaniak - Około 1,070,000 wyników
Poznańczyk - Około 51,900 wyników
Poznanianin - Około 26,700 wyników

Interestingly, though Poznaniak has the most hits, I found the most dictionary entries for Poznanianin.


----------



## LilianaB

Poznaniak is the standard form like Warszawiak. On the contrary, Lubliniak is not a standard form, but rather derogatory. Lublinianin might be the correct form. Many things in Polish are based on convention.


----------



## dreamlike

Roy, it's better not to give too much thought to it and just use the standard forms whenever you have to. I live in Lublin, and have never heard of "Lubliniak" before. _Lublinianin_ or _Lublinianie_ might not be the only correct forms, but surely they are the only ones heard in the media. Lubelak can take on derogatory connotations, but only if uttered in a snide manner. Otherwise, it might be used by some of the residents of Lublin to refer to each other.


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> szczerze: większość polaków (ze mną na czele) ma problemy z tworzeniem przymiotników, czy nazw mieszkańców od (mniej znanych) nazw miast… ogólnie temat jest umiarkowanie złożony, choć obcokrajowcowi może być nieco łatwiej ze względu na dość analityczny charakter tych form.


Nie widzę tutaj problemu *tworzenia *przymiotników od nazw miejscowych. Te przymiotniki są już utworzone, i trzeba po prostu się ich nauczyć. Można je znalezć w słownikach. Większość została utworzona w dawnych czasach, gdy obowiązywał inne reguł fonetyczne, i stąd zaskakujące czasami formy (na przykład "łecki" od nazwy "Ełk"), ale w większości działają proste reguły asymilacji fonetycznej, na przykład: Łódź - Łódźski - Łódzki.


----------



## Oddrun

Jako ciekawostkę mogę zdradzić, że osobom mieszkającym w Norwegii i mówiącym po norwesku zdarza się tworzyć od Oslo przymiotnik "uszlański". Powodem jest norweska (a raczej "uszlańska", bo różni się w zależności od dialektu) wymowa nazwy tego miasta - w zapisie polskim: "Uszlu". Forma nie jest poprawna, ale z braku laku bywa w użyciu wśród norweskiej Polonii ; )


----------



## Ben Jamin

Oddrun said:


> Jako ciekawostkę mogę zdradzić, że osobom mieszkającym w Norwegii i mówiącym po norwesku zdarza się tworzyć od Oslo przymiotnik "uszlański". Powodem jest norweska (a raczej "uszlańska", bo różni się w zależności od dialektu) wymowa nazwy tego miasta - w zapisie polskim: "Uszlu". Forma nie jest poprawna, ale z braku laku bywa w użyciu wśród norweskiej Polonii ; )



U nas w domu mówimy „oślański” (ale zawsze z przymrużeniem oka, nie użyłbym tego występując publicznie).


----------



## ugly_dyer

Odkurzę trochę wątek. Parę przykładów, które przewinęły się wcześniej:

Kraków   => krakow-ski
Warszawa => warszaw-ski
Wrocław  => wrocław-ski
Katowice => katowi-cki
Poznań   => Poznań-ski
Gdańsk   => Gdań-ski
Gliwice  => gliwi-cki
Łódź     => łódz-ki
Kielce   => kiel-ecki
Zakopane => zakop-ianski
Wilno    => wil-eński
Ryga     => ry-ski
Budapeszt=> budapeszt-anski
Madryt   => Madry-cki
Moskwa   => mosk-iewski

Można mówić o szczątkach zasad dla konkretnych końcówek. Dla jakiegoś innego miasta o identycznym sufiksie należy postępować wg. schematu.

Dla miast takich jak Moskwa przymiotnik tworzy się tak, by uniknąć nadmiernych zbitek spółgłosek, więc nie moskw-ski (jak warszaw-ski, gdzie przed "w" jest samogłoska "a") tylko mosk-iew-ski.

Co do Oslo (jak i innych miastach o silnie nietypowych nazwach) to po prostu przymiotnik nie istnieje i koniec kropka - każda forma będzie wymyśloną na siłę, błędną, niezrozumiałą i sztucznie brzmiącą. Spróbujcie wymyślić przymiotnik dla zoo...

Z ogólnych zasad należy dodać, że głównie to większe miasta mają utrwaloną w tradycji języka polskiego formę przymiotnikową. Tyczy się to zwłaszcza miast zagranicznych, dla których w polskim istnieją ich odpowiedniki. Np. New York - Nowy Jork - nowojorski, ale nie Baltimore - ### - baltimorski. 

Oczywiście od powyższego istnieją wyjątki dla wsi, które jakoś zaznaczyły się na mapie kulturowej:
(znana z palm) Lipnica murowana - lipnicki
(znane ze śliwowicy) Łącko - łącki
Ale od Sromowców Niżnych, Krępnej, Murzasichle przymiotnika nie tworzymy.


Dla bardzo nielicznych miast istnieją też różne formy nazw mieszkańców. Był poruszany wątek Poznaniak a Poznanianin. Pochodzę z Krakowa więc powiem parę słów na ten temat. 
Krakowianin to zwykła forma. 
Krakus - forma mówiąca, że ktoś w Krakowie się urodził, mieszka tu z dziada pradziada, jest głęboko wrośnięty w tradycję, zna wszelkie zwyczaje, wykazuje cechy charakteru typowe dla mieszkańca Krakowa, jest lokalnym patriotą. Jednocześnie jest to forma nieformalna.
Krakauer - forma pochodząca od germańskiej nazwy miasta "Krakau", używanej pod zaborem austro-węgierskim. Dziś raczej w zaniku, bardziej o wymowie ironicznej, żartobliwej, prześmiewczej. Dla tych co czują sentyment po cesarzu Franciszku Józefie.
Krakowiak - wersja raczej zarezerwowana dla osoby w krakowskim stroju ludowym, lub nazwy tańca, znajdziemy też "...Albośmy to jacy tacy, chłopcy krakowiacy...", zaśpiewkę pochodzącą właśnie z krakowiaka (utworu tanecznego).


----------



## Roy776

ugly_dyer said:


> Odkurzę trochę wątek. Parę przykładów, które przewinęły się wcześniej:
> 
> Kraków   => krakow-ski
> Warszawa => warszaw-ski
> Wrocław  => wrocław-ski
> Katowice => katowi-cki
> Poznań   => Poznań-ski
> Gdańsk   => Gdań-ski
> Gliwice  => gliwi-cki
> Łódź     => łódz-ki
> Kielce   => kiel-ecki
> Zakopane => zakop-ianski
> Wilno    => wil-eński
> Ryga     => ry-ski
> Budapeszt=> budapeszt-anski
> Madryt   => Madry-cki
> Moskwa   => mosk-iewski



Większość tych przymiotników wydaje się być przewidywalna, oprócz może przymiotnika Moskwy. Madryt też zgadza się z (przynajmniej) jednym innym przykładem, który znam. Madryt - madrycki, kobieta - kobiecy, t - c.



ugly_dyer said:


> Dla bardzo nielicznych miast istnieją też różne formy nazw mieszkańców.  Był poruszany wątek Poznaniak a Poznanianin. Pochodzę z Krakowa więc  powiem parę słów na ten temat.
> Krakowianin to zwykła forma.
> [...]
> Krakowiak - wersja raczej zarezerwowana dla osoby w krakowskim stroju  ludowym, lub nazwy tańca, znajdziemy też "...Albośmy to jacy tacy,  chłopcy krakowiacy...", zaśpiewkę pochodzącą właśnie z krakowiaka  (utworu tanecznego).



To by wyjaśniło różnicę między nazwami mieszkańców ale nie musi znaczyć, że Poznaniak i Poznianianin mają te same znaczenia czy konotacje, prawda?

W każdym razie, dziękuję za szczegółowe wyjaśnienie


----------



## myPia

I found the forms _oslowianin, oslowianka, oslowianie, *oslowski *_as in for example Uniwersytet Oslowski. However, these forms are considered 'inconvenient' and had better be avoided.... 
I also agree with LilianaB that Warszawiak and Poznaniak have derogatory undertones. I hear it quite often here in Poznań


----------

